# Kevin Richardson and his lions



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Had to share this - I loved watching it.

Kevin Richardsons' Lion- Lion Whisperer - YouTube


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

its amazing how trustworthy they are and amazing to watch


----------

